# Silicon Oasis



## dubaigrl (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello,

I've just been offered a job in Dubai and will probably be moving in the next couple of months. I will be working in Academic City. 

I am considering renting an apartment (30,000-40,000) in Silicon Oasis, Academic City, or Dubai Land. I am leaning towards Silicon Oasis as my first choice. 

Here is what I am looking for in an apartment; I would like my neighbors to be working professionals, a very clean building, secure entry, parking, and a pool/gym would be an added bonus but not necessary. I don't want to be too far from work. It seems like Silicon Oasis and Academic City are not far apart. It would be great (if weather permits) if I could walk to work, but I would like to have access to public transport between locations. I will probably not buy a car for awhile, and I don't plan on renting one for a little while. For the first months I would prefer to depend on public transport or taxis. 

Is there another community (not International City) that is around Academic City that I might be overlooking?

Thanks!


----------



## alvsaj (May 23, 2012)

Hi first of all congrats on getting a job in Dubai.
As for silicon oasis it's a lovely community I live here people here are decent and professional buildings are neat and clean along with parking almost all buildings have swimming pool and gym.About walking to work I don't think that's an option it do horribly hot here it's almost impossible to walk in this heat even for a distance of hardly 2 mins. You do get bus easily
And will take you to academic city.you would definitely need a car soon


----------



## PlaidShakir (Jul 25, 2012)

Are there any public pools?


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

btw: no traffic jams in thsi area


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Coming from the good ol' US ... I dont think you could walk to and from work at this time.

"Academic City" proper is probably about a 3-5 min drive from Silicon Oasis so that's your best bet.

Also, there are a few buildlings in Silicon Oasis that would probably suit your requirements.

I would strongly suggest getting a car though, especially considering the weather, sand, etc.


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

What it would be the best alternative if you are without the car and you have to be close to WTC?


----------



## rroki (Dec 11, 2012)

Macek, one of the most convenient place is near a metro station, but if you will choose something in Marina\Jlt be prepared for 35-40 minutes sitting on the way to\from work


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

dubaigrl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've just been offered a job in Dubai and will probably be moving in the next couple of months. I will be working in Academic City.
> 
> ...


I live in Silicon Oasis and work in Academic City. 
Most of the residential buildings are neat and quite a few of them are newly built, so just like myself, it is quite possible that you become the first tenant in your rented apartment. The range you have mentioned is good enough for 1-bedroom apartment, but the later half of it... i.e. above 35k a year for a good one. Almost all of the new buildings have gym and shared pool in them.

As said before, it won't be easy to walk to the office, even though I have tried it a couple of times after sunset. The factors to consider are ofcourse the weather, the sand (you will have to follow the roads to walk towards a building which seemingly is just across you), and the fact that the Academic City road which connects 2 major roundabouts of Silicon Oasis to DIAC (Dubai International Academic City) has no bridge or crossing and also because this area being generally not a pedestrian-friendly area for now. 

Public transport access is not a problem at all. I take a taxi in the morning and the meter stops at less than 10 AED (have to pay 10, as it is minimum). 
You can easily take RTA bus to reach towards and from the Academic City. Can use the same metro nol card and one-way trip only deducts 2.30 to 3.00 AEDs.

Route 365 will be the one, which can also be used to reach at the last Metro Greenline Station... Al Rashidiya.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

*Hi dubaigrl*

I live in Silicon Oasis and go to university in Academic City.

The previous poster has already answered most of your questions regarding transport. 

As for renting, 30k to 40k is sufficient for a good studio / 1 bed apartment here. Before moving into my place, I'm pretty sure I've checked out almost all the buildings and apartments here, haha. I can tell you most of the buildings seem nice from the outside, but they're either not well maintained, or are so new that finishing and fittings have not been completed, or the living spaces are too small, or locations are inconvenient (shops, bus stops are far away), etc.

The two best buildings I finalized my choices down to were: 

1. Axis Apartments (this company/group has about 7 or 8 various buildings, and when I was searching, they were all full). I found them to have the most spacious apartments in Silicon Oasis. Most of the residents are also foreigners I think.

2. Springs Tower (well known because of the Choitram supermarket at the ground floor). I ended up choosing this one. I've found it to be the cleanest and most well maintained building of all I saw. The location is absolutely central, with 3 nearby bus stops. The Choitram supermarket being in the same building is definitely a plus! The extra small gyms (male/female separate) and tiny pool are on the top floor and roof. 

Since you're coming during the cooler months, you can easily walk around during the day and look at all the buildings in the area. I did that in the summer, and trust me, it was not worth the hassle at that time.

You should try searching Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com for apartments in Silicon Oasis. 

Lastly, if you're interested in finding out more about this 'Springs Tower' or want to inquire about availability, I can give you the dealer's number. I think the fellows company has the rights to leasing/renting out all apartments in this building. The name is 'Dre Homes'. If you have trouble locating them, let me know and I'll give you their number.

Good luck in your apartment hunt!


----------



## rroki (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like this area, it is so quiet place and it good for evening walking or jogging


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats a nice dig... it is a nice and quiet area and away from the city as well but i really dont find it very good for jogging though... there is a lot of sand everywhere...


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi,


Like some others, I live in silicon oasis and my partner works in the outsource zone not too far away. We live in silicon arch building which is cheap with a pool and gym. 

I have an architect friend who works in dso hq who has said that all the works going on here are pretty much apartments so there will be lots of choice. It's a quiet area and has the two main roads nearby plus local shops and salons. No traffic, apart from mosque time on a friday but even then its not much. The area is positively developing and definitely a good place to live, in my opinion. If you ever move here, I'm more than happy to show you round!

Abi


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there a coffee shop there?


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, there's a costa and a Starbucks


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Can you please tell where...


----------



## abim (Sep 29, 2012)

Sure, the costa is by little spinneys. So you come off emirates road, past dso hq, past premier inn, past rakbank, past mosque and then you come to a roundabout. The roundabout is the one with the apricot building. Turn left towards villas and go straight till you see costa on your left. 

The Starbucks is in cedre villas "shopping centre" which just has a big spinneys and hallmark. To get there, you go all the way through silicon oasis, past choithrams and the rocky road building. You reach the roundabout which has it plaza and the solarium building and turn first left towards villas. Next roundabout you go right and you will see a massive spinneys sign and it's in there  

Hope that helps!

Abi


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

You explained that better than google maps. Now when im bored ill get some coffee and muffins. Thanks!


----------



## speedyspeedy (Jun 27, 2013)

HI 
I am think to buy a 3 bedroom apartment in Silicon Oasis. I have been offered one in Coral Residence and Saphire residence. do you have any review feedback on any of the residences ?


----------

